# Not much room for luggage on motorcycle . . . No Problem



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow. wonder what the RPM on those little wheels are.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

umm...what the...huh????
I had to keep looking; couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

That's my kind of woman! Must have a strong arm to hang on the that 'Carry On' luggage at Freeway speeds.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Used to own that bike! Its actually a vtwin, bummed I had to sell it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I can almost smell the "bearings burning".....


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

freepunk said:


> Used to own that bike! Its actually a vtwin, bummed I had to sell it.


Did it come with the free luggage? :lol:


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> freepunk said:
> 
> 
> > Used to own that bike! Its actually a vtwin, bummed I had to sell it.
> ...


 No it did not! It was not that enjoyable experience to begin with riding two up I can't imagine hauling luggage.


----------

